# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Dự án căn hộ Richstar Diện tích căn hộ Richstar

## ailopdiu

Vị trí: 239 - 241 và 278 Hòa Bình, P. Hiệp Tân, Quận Tân Phú (Hai mặt tiền đường Hòa Bình giao với đường Tô Hiệu).
Chủ đầu tư: Tập đoàn Novaland.

Quy mô dự án: 3 ha, bao gồm 7 tháp căn hộ cao 22 tầng.
Loại hình đầu tư: Khu phức hợp có căn hộ, trung tâm thương mại và shop - house.

Diện tích căn hộ Richstar: 52m2, 65m2, 63m2, 81m2.......
Tiện ích: Cửa hàng bán lẻ, hồ bơi, phòng tập gym, phòng sinh hoạt cộng đồng, thương mại….
Giá bán đã có VAT: Căn hộ 1 + 1PN: 1.3 tỷ/căn, căn hộ 2 PN: 1.5 tỷ/căn, căn hộ 3 PN: 1.95 tỷ/căn.

Tiêu chuẩn bàn giao: Hoàn thiện cơ bản/thô.
Thời gian giao nhà: 11/ 2018.

Mức giá tại căn hộ Richstar Novaland Tân Phú đang được đáng giá là phù hợp với giá trị thực của căn hộ.

Chương trình bán hàng đặt biệt dành cho khách hàng trong tháng 4/2017:

1. Khách hàng được tặng phí Quản lý 10 năm tương đương 50 triệu đồng.
2. Tặng phí đậu xe trong vòng 30 tháng trị giá 24 triệu đồng.
3. Thanh toán nhanh chiết khấu đến 11%.

căn hộ hà nội center point - chung cư hà nội center point

----------

